# Watch smells of smoke



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Bought a second hand G shock, arrived and it smells heavily of smoke.

Any tips for removing the smell?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

On the strap, if leather, you can use a paste of bicarbonate of soda and water and leave it overnight. 

If the watch is waterproof, i'd be giving it a good clean with water and a mild detergent and see how that goes.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

the strap is a rubber type resin. 

Iv currently got it sat in warm water with alot of washing up liquid.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Well, this is a detailing forum!

I've often used my stash of Koch Chemie FU Fresh Up Odour Eliminator to deal with stubborn smells. 

Normally about £12.50 for a litre - great stuff and it does not leave that niff that Febreeze etc has hanging around afterwards. Slim's will have it.

You can use it in your car, too

Peter


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Fentum said:


> Well, this is a detailing forum!
> 
> I've often used my stash of Koch Chemie FU Fresh Up Odour Eliminator to deal with stubborn smells.
> 
> ...


Hmm good shout, i wonder if autosmart bio brisk will work as i already have some of that


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bio brisk should work, but that does have its own not overly pleasant smell.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Dip in vinegar?


----------

